# boost-build ist angeblich maskert, ist es aber nicht

## Erdie

Nach einem Worldupdate sehe ich folgendes:

```

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

dev-libs/boost:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/boost-build-1.62*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

ein "emerge -pv =boost-build-1.62.0-r1" sagt mir aber:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo [1.56.0::gentoo] USE="-examples -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 82.533 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 82.533 KiB

```

Warum, soll also boost-build nicht aufgelöst werden können?

----------

## LuxJux

Soweit mir bekannt muß boost mit -j1 gebaut werden.

Vielleicht liegst ja wieder mal daran.

----------

## Erdie

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Soweit mir bekannt muß boost mit -j1 gebaut werden.
> 
> Vielleicht liegst ja wieder mal daran.

 

Aber dann müßte es ja zumindest gebaut werden und dabei abbrechen. Er sagt aber, es wäre maskiert, müßte es aber als Abhängigkeit bauen.

----------

## sdoubleyou

Hatte das gleiche Problem auf meiner Plasma-Kiste. Auf meinem Notebook mit Profil "desktop" lief es sauber durch.

Auf dem Plasma-PC habe ich es mit der backtrack-Option auflösen können

```
emerge -avuDN --backtrack=3000 --jobs=3 world
```

----------

## sdoubleyou

Habe hierzu gerade noch eine andere Info bekommen

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554838

----------

## Erdie

Das hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Der Prozess läuft noch. Der Update von boost hat einige rebuilds hervorgerufen.

----------

